# See you later!!



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been sitting quietly on the fence, but that's it for me, Now text in my posts links to ads!!.
See you at the shed!
Bring on the Mackerel and have a good summer.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

I use an ad blocker so don't see any advertising but if that's what you see, I don't blame you for leaving. Advertising at the top of the page is one thing, linking it to things you say without permission is unforgivable.

If the trolls don't stop soon (i.e. if Verticalscope don't set up administrators to stop the rot that's going on), I'll be joining you in the departure lounge.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I too use an adblocker which works perfectly. Haven't seen one since installing it. Why not stay Dave, even if you don't post. There a few who have done that.

Besides, it's getting lonely here. I might have to start talking to God more often (another helpful suggestion)! :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the advertising is well out of hand.

Advertising betting companies etc, on a family oriented internet forum is really bad form.

Around 10% of what you see on a page on this site is advertising! Really? Is it necessary?

Perhaps if some of that money was channeled back into the kayak fishing community in Australia, by way of competitions, or services then perhaps I'd understand.

The attitude here has also become pretty toxic between certain members.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:


> I think the advertising is well out of hand.
> 
> Advertising betting companies etc, on a family oriented internet forum is really bad form.
> 
> ...


Oh, Phoenix, you hit so many nails in the head.
I logged in last night and was greeted by a banner (with lots of headshot pictures) offering older men the opportunity to meet Asian women. I would have gotten pretty offended by the older men part if I wasn't so busy trying to explain to my wife looking over my shoulder that it was just AKFF.
And maybe a few people are getting a bit over the top in attacks on each other - a bit of moderation wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

wheres the new place, clearly this place isn cancerous with a few people not seeing what right in front of them


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of people like Adrian and I have been around since pretty much when this forum started, over 8 years ago.

Some people have invested a lot of time and effort in building this place into a community for (primarily Australian) kayak fisho's.

It never needed advertising that picks away at my bandwidth, and simply bombards me with adverts that are simply inappropriate.

It's not that much of a financial burden to run a forum of this nature with some good moderation.

More recently members have joined this board, particularly in the last 12 months who have more ego and arrogance than tact and spirit.

Really.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

I hear what you are saying Phoenix but I think you have got it wrong. Thankfully those with the ego and arrogance that tore this place apart have left and gone elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

RedActor said:


> I hear what you are saying Phoenix but I think you have got it wrong. Thankfully those with the ego and arrogance that tore this place apart have left and gone elsewhere.


Im not sure who you are mate, but I've had 4 forum emails saying that you are an old member who left for whatever reason and are only here to prove appoint. They have also explained the truth behind a mother member who killed the place

If your an old member, can you at least do something about this place?

At least the info here is solid


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

AdrianK said:


> I logged in last night and was greeted by a banner (with lots of headshot pictures) offering older men the opportunity to meet Asian women.


i get banner ads that seem to be based on my recent browsing history... today there are sportsbet ones, yesterday i had peters of kensington...

it's called http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personalized_retargeting

hint: install the AdBlock add-on with mozilla firefox and you wont see ads at all...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not sure who you are either Jase, so I'll leave it there if you don't mind. The only thing I would add is that you shouldn't believe everything you've been told.

What I can say however is that it is difficult not to conclude that the very people who built this once great forum are now intent on destroying it. You only have to look at the recent arrival of new members here who continue with their "unique" brand of negativity based on personally attacking anyone and everyone they don't agree with to see why the old joint was rooted.

The best advice I can give is just to take people as they are, and avoid anyone who attempts to personally denigrate anyone on any forum like the plague.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

What happened to this place? Before, I departed for Canada last year it was a great forum with heaps of helpful and great people. Coming back, and now living in Newcastle, I was really looking forward to re-joining the community of fishos, AKFF and KFDU alike. However, all the stuff about religious crap (fishing is my religion....isn't it for the majority of us?), advertising...I've had 1 pop up add and closed it as I thought it was in error, guess not. This is nuts.

I will stay, see how it goes. But adopting a more Australian and outspoken attitude 

For the leavers, all the best and tight lines.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CC

Install adblocker.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

kayakone said:


> CC
> 
> Install adblocker.


Hi Trev, it's not about me seeing the ad's, it's about someone else, without adblock, seeing links from text I have written, to goodness knows what.
My posts are predominately fishing related, almost 80% in trip reports, and I don't like someone using them for financial gain. Or have them used to annoy anyone just wanting to read them. 
It's not the original ethos of this site.

My advice to all of you kayak fishermen here is find another forum.
The shed works for me. At least guys are fishing over there.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for explaining Dave. I will certainly miss your trip reports. (Wonder if Keza will let me join? :lol: )

Seriously, there are a few of still here who are trying to make this work, so please don't suggest that people join another forum.

Hopefully see you on the water one day.


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

This place is a festering cesspit....thank fuck for Vyak


----------

